# tumble a cracked bottle



## wvbottlehead (May 2, 2005)

was wondering how many folks have tumbled a bottle with a crack & had the bottle break or had the crack grow..........I've tumbled a couple damaged bottles before with success, but they were more common bottles I wasn't too worried about. I've got a dug USA HOSP DEPT bottle that has a tight, "stress" fracture about 3/4 inch long on the rear shoulder. I'm scared to death it'll bust wide open. If I do clean it I'll turn it on a slow speed & use a minimal amount of copper. I know it's anybody's guess but I'd like to hear some experts opinions (or maybe a little encouragement!)


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 2, 2005)

Hi Frank I know how you feel... I have a 1700's ladys leg mallet with a  pot stone and small radial fracure, I would love to see it mint but am very cautious... yes I would go light on the copper, only problem is with a light load, the copper probally wont reach and clean the neck... You could go with plastic pellets to minimize weight... just multiply the time by 4X... Taz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 2, 2005)

I can say that I have tumbled a bottle that had no top, the crack started 1/2" fron the top went down the side and up the other side right to the top, I tied wire around it and twisted it tight and did it on slow. it worked out just fine. I have also done other with cracks and no problem, BUT.. I have also done a few with nothing wrong and ,,,,,,, whammmmm glass all through my copper for months, 
 If you have done it before you can do it again. lite on the copper and slow it down!! you could even slow it down more by using a smaller pully in place of the smaller one now, 
 if you slow it down then the copper wont slap around, it will just sit there as the bottle spins, this works great..


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 7, 2005)

Hey Taz I'm not worried about cleanin' the neck the bottle take a ground glass stopper. I might try the plastic pellets though but do they actually do a decent job? Seems like you'd have to tumble a bit longer cause their so much lighter...& I'd REALLY be leery of tumbling the 1700's ladys leg mallet............Bottle tumbler I saw the cracked bottle you tumbled - VERY IMPRESSIVE! I'll probably go ahead & tumble this one when the weather warms up a little. I would like to know a little more about the plastic, if it works well I may use it................Thanks for your feedback, Frank


----------



## bottlebank (May 21, 2005)

TRY HOLDING THE BOTTLE WHILE GETTING IT TUMBLED! IT MAY WORK


----------

